# pinky



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

Just some more vids of my baby gator eating!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v703/mys...100_0537MOV.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v703/mys...nt=100_0615.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v703/mys...nt=100_0618.flv


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats the only thing that will be good for in a few years. Damn good eating too.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

H...H....H.....How did you get a gator? What are you gonna do when it gets bigger? THAt IS SO FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! More vids! More vids!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Was that a baby I heard in the background?

That was a cool video. If only alligators stayed that small...


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome vid







cool gator


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that was coooool....ya i wish gators stayed like 1.5 feet forever. that would be sick nasty


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

peeteyPee said:


> H...H....H.....How did you get a gator? What are you gonna do when it gets bigger? THAt IS SO FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!! More vids! More vids!!!


I got the gator from our local flee market. a guy was selling them and other reptiles. pretty cool huh? gonna build a seperate room for him when he gets bigger. will have more vids soon!

[quote name='Bullsnake' date='Jun 27 2006, 12:11 PM' post='1521224']
Was that a baby I heard in the background?

yep my 3 month old son!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

now that was cool nice vid


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Cool video, I have one of mine eating some goldfish... I'll have to post it up soon.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking gator, keep us updated as he grows.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

cool vid.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yummy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whats tha smallest gator or caiman u could buy. cuz i sure want one now.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet video man....


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> whats tha smallest gator or caiman u could buy. cuz i sure want one now.


The smallest are 12 inches for gators and almost 2 ft for caimens. the guy i bought mine from had a 2 ft caiman for $200. it was sweet!!


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

more vids coming


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool vids


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice tell us about the set-up


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> nice tell us about the set-up


just a 20L gallon with a large turtle floating dock.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice gator


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

nswhite said:


> Nice gator


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I just wish you could find some kind of gator/croc that stayed small like that. Id love to have a gator or a caimon but I dont have the space for anything over a couple feet tops.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice vids.


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how much do they cost and how big do they get


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

that was sweet, man. Just what I needed to see on a monday morning at work. How big is that guy supposed to get? I want to see feeding vids when it gets bigger.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

shark_boy said:


> how much do they cost and how big do they get


Theyre relatively cheap to buy...but its a f*cking alligator. They get over 10 feet long and hundreds of pounds. They can also live as much as 80 years from what Ive read. Pretty big commitment.


----------



## niggacritta (Mar 9, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> how much do they cost and how big do they get


Theyre relatively cheap to buy...but its a f*cking alligator. They get over 10 feet long and hundreds of pounds. They can also live as much as 80 years from what Ive read. Pretty big commitment.
[/quote]


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how can you house a full grown alligator in milwaukee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not like you can have an outdoor enclosure like living in FL!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what r going to do when it gets full grown or if u cant offord it sell it to the zoo or steve erwin?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> whats tha smallest gator or caiman u could buy. cuz i sure want one now.


 Caiman's get like 4ft for the females and go to Kingsnake.com they have them for sale on there all the time.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

bigboi said:


> whats tha smallest gator or caiman u could buy. cuz i sure want one now.


 Caiman's get like 4ft for the females and go to Kingsnake.com they have them for sale on there all the time.
[/quote]








Keeping in mind that applies to Dawrf Caimans. Others can get substantially larger. I would LOVE to go out and get a dwarf caiman. Ive done quite a bit of reading up on care once they reach full adult size and have read some info on building a green house outside which is a good way to house them once they get larger. However I have learned better then to buy a pet which I can timmediately meet all of its needs, including adult needs. Since I cant afford to build it a greenhouse or suitable housing now, Im holding off for a bit...but not forever! Hopefully sometime next year I'll be better auited financially to take on a baby dwarf and try my hand at crocadilians. I may pick up a smaller herp in the mean time though...Ive been out of herp keeping for a few years now and I need to get my experience back up.

Anyone else keeping any caimans right now? Id love to hear what everyone else is doing for care at whatever stage they are in.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Just becareful ESP you know here in Jersey they are illegal. And if you want to get some other herp to prepare you for it I would go with some kind of monitor!


----------

